# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Multivibrators

## Hondists

Šodien pirmo reizi turēju rokās lodāmuru un salodēju multivibratoru.
Lodēju apmēram 1,5h

----------


## Delfins

malacis, bet tomēr varēji paņemt tekstolīta plati un ar nagu laku uzzīmēt smuki celiņus  ::

----------


## Hondists

> malacis, bet tomēr varēji paņemt tekstolīta plati un ar nagu laku uzzīmēt smuki celiņus


 Varētu sīkāk paskaidrot kā to dara?

----------


## Delfins

ņem vienpusējo tekstolīta plāksni, notīri un zīmē ar otiņu. Vispirms vari ar markieri iezīmēt pāsu ceļus - pa virsu laka.
Tālāk kodini, kā jau parasti, aprakstīt jebkurā manuālī par kodināšanu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieo_MfpV ... re=related

----------


## GTC

> malacis, bet tomēr varēji paņemt tekstolīta plati un ar nagu laku uzzīmēt smuki celiņus


 Tie jau varētu būt nākamie soļi! Priekš pirmās reizes, tāpat jau ir baigi OK! Es atceros, kādreiz padomijas laikos, rādiopulciņā mums lika uz kartona zīmēt shēmu, un no aizmugurējās puses, caur carumiņiem ''izšūt'' ar stiepli ''saucamos celiņus'', un veidot cilpas, pie kurām lodējām multivibrātora detaļas. ... jā, nostaļģija.  ::

----------


## GTC

> Šodien pirmo reizi turēju rokās lodāmuru un salodēju multivibratoru.
> Lodēju apmēram 1,5h


 ... vēl jau protams jāpiešaujas lodēšanā, bet tas viss ar laiku!  :: 

G.

----------


## Jon

Ko jūs piesējāties ar tiem PCB? Plašu ražošanas tehnoloģija nav elektronika. Nekas nevar būt labāks par maketplati, lai kaut ko iemācītos. Svarīgāk ir panākt, lai shēma darbotos un eksperimentēt ar to. Toties PCB izgatavot var iemācīt pat muļķi, kas siltumu mēra kavadrātmetros.

----------


## jeecha

Taa vish i - nevaig saakt ar kodinaataam plateem ar 6mil celinjiem un superduper fpga tehnologjijaam... Labaak saakt ar mazuminju un augot saprashanai pamazaam paariet uz "augstaakaam" tehnologjijaam  ::

----------


## defs

Tie jau varētu būt nākamie soļi! Priekš pirmās reizes, tāpat jau ir baigi OK! Es atceros, kādreiz padomijas laikos, rādiopulciņā mums lika uz kartona zīmēt shēmu, un ho aizmugurējās puses, caur carumiņiem ''izšūt'' ar stiepli ''saucamos celiņus'', un veidot cilpas, pie kurām lodējām multivibrātora detaļas. ... jā, nostaļģija.  :: [/quote]

 Es ar esmu kartonam dūris caurumiņus un pie stieplītes lodējis detaļas-galvenais,ka strādā.Ja gribas,var visu ieliet epoksīda sveķos un gandrīz kā mikroshēma sanāk  ::

----------


## jakslis

Vēl bija tādas plates ar piekniedētām ļipiņām ,pie kuram tad arī lodēju detaļu kājas(navesnij montaž,ja pareizi atceros)!

----------


## defs

Viss ir labs,ka tik strādā  :: 
Nākamais varbūt būs kāds jaudīgāks pastiprinātājs.Bet tad jau "Latgalītē" vai kur citur jāskatās arī montāžas plate pie reizes,ja negribas uzreiz taisīt pašam.

----------


## Janis1279

> Šodien pirmo reizi turēju rokās lodāmuru un salodēju multivibratoru.
> Lodēju apmēram 1,5h


 Ja ierīce strādā, tad ir forši !
Plates izvēle ir laba. Ja nepārkarsē kontaktlaukumiņus , var maketēt arī atkārtoti, tikai izvadu galus tad nevajadzētu censties atlocīt.
Man ar  bija interese 2 pogas uz šāda veida "pogu plates" aizstāt ar enkoderi. "Liekās" laukā, citas ar' nedaudz  sabīdīju samērā ērti un diezgan ātri.

----------


## defs

Vēl labs instruments ir atsūcējs,ko lieto,lai novāktu alvu no lodējamām virsmam,ja kaut kas jalodē vaļā.Iesaku iegādāties.

----------


## sharps

ja straadaa, tad iesaakumam tiiri ok.
neliels aizraadiijums pie lodeeshanas. izmanto vairaak kanifoliju.

----------


## ripis

Ko tas multivibrators dara?

----------


## Janis1279

Mācies un nebaidies izmantot tīkla plašās iespējas:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multivibrator
p.s. par pīķa indikatoru uz LM3915 arī ir papilnam gatavu shēmu un aprakstu internetā.

----------


## ripis

Uzlodēju to multivibratoru - strādā arī   ::  
Pamainīju kondensātorus, tad mainījās raustīšanās ātrums. Tās 2 pretestības no visām četrām es izņēmu ārā. 
Atradu googlē to saucamo LED stroboskopu mk 147, un tur vajag tranzistorus bc547, atradu vienā shēmā ir man tādi, tikai bc547b, derēs tam LEd stroboskopam? Datasheetus tam bc547 atrada kādus padsimt apmēram, un nezināju kuru īsti lasīt.



Paņēmu to bc547b ielodēju multivibratorā savējā, intervāls bija garāks un sliktāk raustījās  nekā ar veco tranzistoru kas man bija no kkada magnetafona izlodēts.

----------


## Janis1279

Ne padomijā ražotajiem tranzistoriem lielā daļā gadījumu ir *lielāks pastiprinājuma koeficients* pie tādas pašas vadības strāvas kā padomijā ražotajiem.
Burts pie BC547 arī norāda uz iespējamo pastiprinājuma koeficienta diapazonu.
Atkal pielasot elementus noteikti iegūsi interesējošo LED pulsācijas biežumu ( frekvenci ).

----------


## ripis

Nav jau padomju ražojuma tas tranzistors, bet tad nederēs, ja?
Ja es eju uz elfu, tad kā man to tranzistoru prasīt, jo internetā tur viņi ir visvisādi.

----------


## Janis1279

Jāprasa nepieciešamais tranis, analogus, lai piedāvā pārdevējs.
Tev svarīgākais pareizā vadītspēja - NPN, mazjaudīgs.
Ja ko neesmu pareizi pateicis, kāds zinošāks palabos.

----------


## ripis

Biju jau aizgājis, uzlodēju jau. Palasīju info, mainot pretestību un kondensātoru, mainās tas raustīšanās laiks.

----------


## edza135

var sita shemu ielikt

----------


## juris90

> Biju jau aizgājis, uzlodēju jau. Palasīju info, mainot pretestību un kondensātoru, mainās tas raustīšanās laiks.


 vel var izmantot 555 mikroshemu bus tas pats efekts.

----------

